# Giant Spiders Could Be a Result of Global Warming



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Giant Spiders Could Be a Result of Global Warming *

_ecoworldly.com -_ Scientists studying northeastern Greenland's hairy, meat-eating wolf spiders have discovered every arachnophobe's worst nightmare


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Great... Just Great. Now I have to fight zombies AND giant spiders when the end comes? Screw you Darwin! :up_yours::up_yours:


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Jesus when I saw that picture I almost threw up....I hate those friggin things. And now there bigger?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I refuse to look at the picture or i'll be shaking under the sheets tonight with my blankie. The monsters in my closet are enough to worry about!


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, I thought it was bad when Kenny posted the pictures of the spiders in the other thread but these are *WORSE!!!!!!*

NO MORE SPIDERS!!!! 8-O


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

> hairy, meat-eating wolf spiders


 

OMFG. 
Thanks for the nighmare fuel, CJIS. Once again. Why do I get the feeling CJIS enjoyed sneaking up behind his sister and sticking cold clammy frogs down her dress then laughed himself breathless over her screams?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

global warming is a figment of the imagination. The earth's climate changes every million years. Look at the dinosaurs for goodness sakes.. the ice age.. just because "intellegent" life is around to see and document it, doesn't mean that humans are causing it. It's just the course of nature! 

I had this debate with some tree huggers and made them cry..lmao


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> OMFG.
> Thanks for the nighmare fuel, CJIS. Once again. Why do I get the feeling CJIS enjoyed sneaking up behind his sister and sticking cold clammy frogs down her dress then laughed himself breathless over her screams?


If only I had a sister Muhahahaha 

For the record I am not a fan of spiders either.



Pats2009 said:


> Jesus when I saw that picture I almost threw up....I hate those friggin things. And now there bigger?


You hate them but yet you look


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

> I had this debate with some tree huggers and made them cry..lmao


:heart: yes!!!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

NewEngland2007 said:


> :heart: yes!!!


it's sad when you've lived your whole life lobbying for a cause and someone comes around and debunks it within 5 minutes of meeting you and you have ABSOLUTELY no good response to that statement...
Tree huggers admit that some use the AC in the beat up crappy cars that burn oil, a lot of them smoke butts and pot and dispose of plastic products without recycling and they have the BALLS to blame others for "global warming". I asked them to define what "global warming" was and they said "the destruction of the rainforrest in Brazil" 8-O

So needless to say I told them exactly how i feel and the 4 of them started crying because they knew they were full of Sh*t..lmao idiots!

I can be suck an a$$hole at times... (even for a chick!)


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Kenny...play nice..[-X



USMCMP5811 said:


>


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's all Al Gore's fault.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, spiders, especially the jumping wolf spider there, are swift, silent, and efficient killers. They rate high in my book!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


>


Just so people don't forget what it looks like


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> OMFG.
> Thanks for the nighmare fuel, CJIS. Once again. Why do I get the feeling CJIS enjoyed sneaking up behind his sister and sticking cold clammy frogs down her dress then laughed himself breathless over her screams?


I take it that you're not a fan of Eight Legged Freaks (2002)?


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres my giant spider global warming solution.....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

AMEN! spider margharitas!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I think we're going to need a bigger blender


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

that is a handsome blender, pats..lol i can do a lot of blending in that thing.. i mean a ton of blending.. yea... that's it.. a ton...
blend the cat, blend a few people, blend some ants, blend my neighbor's dogs.. yep.. blend...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

As a self-diagnosed arachnaphobic, I will now be joining Al Gore's campaign to stop Global Warming. The Inconvenient Truth could not bring me to the dark side, but a 4" hairy spider has made me see the light. I am also equipping my rifle and pistol with special exoskeleton piercing rounds.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

how many guys out there call on their women to kill spiders in the house? i know i WAS one of them.. i'm not afraid of spiders, i'm more scared of Nuke's new avitar lol


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Be afraid, very afraid!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

that is a line from the cowardly lion in the wizard of oz.. lmao


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sam1974 said:


> that is a handsome blender, pats..lol i can do a lot of blending in that thing.. i mean a ton of blending.. yea... that's it.. a ton...
> blend the cat, blend a few people, blend some ants, blend my neighbor's dogs.. yep.. blend...


Sam I promise you that the blender useage will just be for the giant super global warming spiders....nothing more. Well maybe a milkshake.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

^I like it!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sam1974 said:


> it's sad when you've lived your whole life lobbying for a cause and someone comes around and debunks it within 5 minutes of meeting you and you have ABSOLUTELY no good response to that statement...
> Tree huggers admit that some use the AC in the beat up crappy cars that burn oil, a lot of them smoke butts and pot and dispose of plastic products without recycling and they have the BALLS to blame others for "global warming". I asked them to define what "global warming" was and they said "the destruction of the rainforrest in Brazil" 8-O
> 
> So needless to say I told them exactly how i feel and the 4 of them started crying because they knew they were full of Sh*t..lmao idiots!
> ...


Are you sure thats what you meant to say ?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Freudian slip there JAP


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Are you sure thats what you meant to say ?


Sure, why the hell not? Could be a fruedian slip, could be on purpose but you'll never know cause I won't tell


----------

